# Don Wimber 3N first spike!



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2020)

And Merry Christmas!

This plant came in a group from Clark G when he downside some plants. There was a group of these sibling seedlings, and I shared a number with co-workers, kept 2 or 3. I’d love to cross it with some things but being 3N it’s the end of the road in that respect


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2020)

Charles, what is you preference for a cross? I have several spiking now and several
in bloom. I can also share some divisions with you in trade.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2020)

Well I have the Alba, a Seymour tower coming into spike again and this one, so thought about making something ‘lighter’ with the Alba. I don’t have anything specific in mind, just thought to try something out. If you would like some Alba pollen to try something, I think there is another bud coming on the other spike. I’m thinking about selfing this to have some seedlings 
Thoughts?


----------



## abax (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm not "into" breeding. Nor even into blooming for show. I'm into the peace and quiet
of taking care of my orchids in my gh. Just a suggestion, visit Sam Tsui's website for
a very colorful longifolium...huge plants and very, very nice. The name of the
plant is longifolium x sib ('Woodstream' AM/AOS x 'Domenica' HCC/AOS


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2021)

Updates! Can see fuzz on the flower bud

Eric photos from his stove; my chest freezer is my counter space in the kitchen


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2021)

Go Phrag. GO!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2021)

Good luck. Stop tempting the jinx.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2021)

I practically usually almost ignore some of my plants, I’ll bet they are attention starved.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2021)

I think it’s going to open tomorrow, expanding quickly now


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2021)

Can't wait to see it Charles. Give it a talking to...


----------



## lanthier (Feb 12, 2021)

So exciting!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2021)

Opening on Valentine’s Day! I no longer send valentines romantic wishes as the day has never worked out for me. But when this is fully open it will have a great ‘Valentine’s color’


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2021)

I think it was fully open yesterday, but there was even less light when I was home last night. 
There is a little break just left of the opening, but it’s nice color and shape. The red almost has a tiny tint of blue to it


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2021)

Pics with my nodosa flowering also


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2021)

Very nice Charles. That pouch color combo is very striking.


----------

